# المنتديات الخاصة > منتدى الوظائف الشاغرة >  ارخص واشهر موقع للشحن عبر الانترنت

## فهمي سامر

*Stackry خدمة الشحن السريع والتجميع بطرد واحد لجميع المشتريات من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية* 



*Stackry( خدمة الشحن السريع  ) * 
*  بخبرة تزيد عن 40 عاما ، ستاكري  يساعد جميع المتسوقين من جميع انحاء  العالم في الحصول على المشتريات من  أفضل الماركات العالمية في الولايات  المتحدة الأمريكية* 
* ما يميز Stackry عن شركات الشحن الأخرى* 
* * اشتراك مجاني بدون أية رسوم* 
* *خصم دائم 10 % على رسوم الشحن* 
* *تجميع الشحن في صندوق واحد لتوفير حتى 80 % على تكاليف الشحن* 
* *الإستلام بسرعة تصل إلى 48 ساعة* 
* *دعم فني سريع الإستجابة عبر الهاتف أو البريد الإلكتروني عبر الدردشة أو وسائط التواصل الإجتماعي* 

* لأن  الكثير من الناس يشترون المنتجات من أمريكا للحصول على أحدث الإصدارات   والأسعار ، ولكنهم يجدون صعوبات لأن الكثير من المتاجر الأمريكية لا ترسل   المنتجات دوليا أو لا تقبل بطاقات الائتمان الأجنبية، بالإضافة إلى صعوبة   الشحن دوليا وارتفاع تكاليفه ولكن مع شركة Stackry أصبحت جميع هذه  الصعوبات  في خبر كان فهو يقدم لكم عنوانا أمريكيا مجانيا لاستلام  مشترياتكم من أي  متجر أمريكي،*
* وبعد استلام جميع مشترياتك سيتم تجميعها في  صندوق واحد مما  يوفر لك حتى 80 % على التكاليف* 
* مع Stackry  يمكنك الحصول على*
*  صندوق بريد مجاني بدون أية ضرائب .*
* إشتراك مجاني + خصم دائم 10 %* 
* الشحن عبر البريد الحكومي وعلى شركات الشحن الخاصة* 
* والجديد : يمكنك شحن و تجميع مشترياتك من الصين إلى عنوانك الأمريكي* 
* 
*
*للتسجيل والإستفادة تلقائيا من الخصم 10 % عبر الرابط التالي* 
*www.stackry.com*


 *خصم دائم 10 % على تكاليف الشحن*
*
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuuxMbYKbsE
*
* *الشحن على شركات مثل DHL , Fedex , USPS * 


* يوجد شحن الباوربانك و العطور*

* سيتم الخصم تلقائيا* 
*   Stackry  يدعم اللغة العربية*

----------

